# which DVD Writer is Best?



## dude_gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

*Hello Friends,
I want to buy a new DVD writer but i am confused which brand is best & why?i used dvd writer of samsung but both fails in 1 year(both time laser problem) .I am from Mumbai/india.so,please provide me the best brand of DVD writer which atleast work 3-4 year without any problem & which also have service centre in mumbai.
your personal experience Welcome.thanks*


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 16, 2011)

Asus/ Sony /Samsung  are one of the better brands of DVD writer. Buy any of them which is available at your area. Almost all the dvd drives costs around 1K, so choice won't be affected by budget.


----------



## dude_gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for your fast reply from Sony/Asus which one you are using.what about LG.


----------



## dude_gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for your reply d6bmg sony/Asus which brand you are using.
Asus product available in mumbai & also service centre also available in mumbai.
what about LG product?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sony lasted a little over 3 years for me until it conked out. Currently using a Samsung & a LG. Both are a little over a year old & working fine as of now.

BTW please don't use bold fonts in red. Its really irritating.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2011)

hirenjp said:


> Thanks for your reply d6bmg sony/Asus which brand you are using.
> Asus product available in mumbai & also service centre also available in mumbai.
> what about LG product?



LG dvd writers have some concerns about their build quality. So, better option is to avoid them.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 17, 2011)

Hp dvd writers are great. Mine is working since 2 years without a single fault.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 17, 2011)

For 1k you can get Asus 24x retail version. For the same price other brands just provide 22x OEM versions. So, get the Asus one.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes i got the Asus its gr8 Check the video of mine unboxing in the show of sec soon.


----------



## dude_gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

As per your help & discussion now my little bit doubt gone but now which brand is best i have three choice 1)Asus which cum with 24x & same rate as compare to other brand with 22x speed.
2)HP.(22X)
3)SONY.(22X)
out of three which one should i buy?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2011)

@hirenjp: get either Asus or SONY


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

All are equal. Same rate of failing and working well.


----------



## dude_gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @hirenjp: get either Asus or SONY


Zangetsu thanks as same thing in my mind also.
now i also interested in Asus or Sony.
now you tell me which DVD writer are you using in your PC Sony/asus?
which you used more then 2 years.
so please provide me the name finally asus or Sony DVD writer.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether it is 22x or 24x as slower burning speeds are better for longer lasting DVDs. Many of my high speed burn DVDs failed sooner than the ones I burned at 4x or 8x.


----------



## dude_gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

hey friends after discussing with you all about DVD writer.
by considering all your personal issue,error,suggestion about speed now i finally decide to buy new one.so i posted one poll so please vote there which help me to buy perfect product.

thanks again for your help.


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 17, 2011)

I will say "Sony"....I have used it and found very good.


----------

